# 1953 Schwinn Accessories Catalog Page Or Sheet



## Dweber (May 4, 2016)

Does anyone have a catalog page or sheet showing Schwinn's accessories for 1953. Speedometers, Lights, Adjustable stem, etc. I see catalogs for 1953 but nothing showing available accessories for that year. Any help appreciated.


----------



## ABC Services (May 4, 2016)

Dated 8-1-53


----------



## rustjunkie (May 4, 2016)

Dunno if this will help, and if anyone knows the year for sure plz lemme know?

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1950s-schwinn-bicycle-parts-accessories-catalog.83449/


----------



## island schwinn (May 4, 2016)

I'm guessing 52 or earlier,as the listing for the S4 replacement rim doesn't mention being used on a welterweight,which was a 53 offering.


----------



## ABC Services (May 4, 2016)




----------



## GTs58 (May 4, 2016)

ABC Services said:


> That scan has to be 46'/47' . No Phantoms mentioned, and the part # cross over. I have a 48 catalog very similar layout with just the new part #'s




It does mention the Chrome fender with light the Phantom used. Also the word Spitfire shows up on the frame names. I'm thinking the scan was no earlier than 49.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 4, 2016)

S-2 rims shown...?


----------



## GTs58 (May 4, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> S-2 rims shown...?




Mentioned but not shown. How about a Tank for a Phantom? PN 8042


----------



## GTs58 (May 4, 2016)

Okay, found another clue and upping the date to no earlier than 1950. Starlet fenders and tank are on the list and the Starlet was new for 1950. Some say there were 1949 Phantoms but I'm not sure if that was due to some late 49 serial numbers.


----------



## kzoflyer (May 4, 2016)

Good info. Except I can't read the scan from 8-1-53. The image is all distorted.


----------



## 2jakes (May 5, 2016)

kzoflyer said:


> Good info. Except I can't read the scan from 8-1-53. The image is all distorted.




The 8-1-53 is a listing of Schwinn accessories.

Check the posts made by rustjunkie & GTs58 which have excellent illustrations
 of the various Schwinn accessories that were available at the time.


----------



## kzoflyer (May 6, 2016)

2jakes said:


> The 8-1-53 is a listing of Schwinn accessories.
> 
> Check the posts made by rustjunkie & GTs58 which have excellent illustrations
> of the various Schwinn accessories that were available at the time.




Cool, I saw those. I also see that ABC edited the post and added a clear copy.


----------

